# German Market



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Sampled the delights of the German Market in Leeds yesterday.
Had a great afternoon, met up with my co-driver and his family (we've both got a Movember going on, so we looked at home) :wink: .
Had some top food and a couple of wets, kids loved it, the old girls enjoyed a natter and a peep at the stalls, we have a winner.  
Don't know how long it's left to run but if you're over this way, it's well worth a trip.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds good. I like artisan markets


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

The one in Birmingham is good too.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Going to Gemany this coming Saturday for 10 days: plenty of very authentic food for me :wink: 
.... and of course I'll visit numerous Christmas markets 

I keep thinking I ought to sort a cruise through Germany, visiting loads of historic places :roll: 
[as well as all the Audi sites obviously]


----------



## therock (Oct 15, 2006)

the manchester market opened thursday i think . its huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge . easy takes a day to get round


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

German markets are always a disappointment for me. They never have any car parts. :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Pugwash69 said:


> German markets are always a disappointment for me. They never have any car parts. :?


That depends; German markets in Germany do. German Christmas markets don't - not in this country and not in Germany either.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

The Birmingham one is the biggest outside of Germany and stretches the length of New St. We went for a couple of years but now it bores, me as every other stall is the same and bloody expensive. We caught one stall out a few years ago selling the Stollen cakes for vastly increased price, when all along it came from Aldi and was 1/4 of the cost from there.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It always amazes me that German Christmas markets in this country are mainly about food and (alcoholic) drink  
That's not the case in Germany! There the Christmas markets are 85% about local arts, crafts and handy work; much more christmassy in my mind


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> It always amazes me that German Christmas markets in this country are mainly about food and (alcoholic) drink
> That's not the case in Germany! There the Christmas markets are 85% about local arts, crafts and handy work; much more christmassy in my mind


Dani you know what most Brits want ? Yes alcoholic drinks and food, that's why every other stall is Booze or food :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > It always amazes me that German Christmas markets in this country are mainly about food and (alcoholic) drink
> ...


Yes shocking, Paul 

Even more shocking is that now more than a massive 40% of all under 25 year olds are "overly obese"; a new classification just beneath morbidly obese, which means a BMI of 41 and above. The government suggest to "help" those young people they are eligible for stomach stapling or gastric bands!!!

Why oh why won't the government educate the parents and the young people how to live a healthy life? Obvious, there is not much money in educating the public.

Sorry I went off on a tangent  I just find the situation so utterly, utterly terrible.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Hilly10 said:


> The Birmingham one is the biggest outside of Germany and stretches the length of New St. We went for a couple of years but now it bores, me as every other stall is the same and bloody expensive. We caught one stall out a few years ago selling the Stollen cakes for vastly increased price, when all along it came from Aldi and was 1/4 of the cost from there.


Can't argue with that - used to love it and went every year but haven't bothered for the last three or four. All got too samey and frankly nothing like the markets in Germany!


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Looking forward to the Christmas markets this year. There always seems to be some Olympic standard Ice skater on every open air ring that puts me off the idea of falling on my backside continuously. 

The stalls are quite diverse in Cologne, a mixture of local produce, extremely well hand made items, textiles, gifts, food and of course booze.

Currywurst is a must & the Glühwein with Amaretto is like magma heated alcoholic diabetes waiting to happen.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Sampled the Currywurst on Saturday, very nice. 
I also cleaned up everything that the kids left over, as I hate to see food go to waste. I then dived in for seconds with the sliced tatties and mushrooms!
What....? I'm a growing lad!


----------



## Thistlebeeace (Oct 15, 2014)

pete_slim said:


> The stalls are quite diverse in Cologne, a mixture of local produce, extremely well hand made items, textiles, gifts, food and of course booze.


I've not been to many but I'd agree that the Cologne market is _really_ good, even the stalls are ornate. I have a slight obsession with the Sauerbraten served in the Gaffel Koelsch restaurant. The markets are merely a backup reason to go there...

The thing the travelling markets lack for me is the wood fired bread ovens - they smell amazing and the stuff they make tastes great, but presumably either UK elf and safety bods are none too keen on the idea, or they don't travel well.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

pete_slim said:


> The stalls are quite diverse in Cologne, a mixture of local produce, extremely well hand made items, textiles, gifts, food and


What's the weather like over there atm?
Apart from Berlin I'll also be going to Weimar and Eisenach next week



Otley said:


> Sampled the Currywurst on Saturday, very nice.


We have that each time we do a BBQ :wink:


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> What's the weather like over there atm?
> Apart from Berlin I'll also be going to Wismar and Eisenach next week


I think the word is 'fresh'... as its starting to get much colder now. Frost in the mornings, and generally cold for most of the day. Nearly freezing..
Wont be long before its into negative figures.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

pete_slim said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > What's the weather like over there atm?
> ...


Ah, thanks. Warm coat then 
I hope there'll loads of snow as well.










I love snow; makes me want to go skiing


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Big coat advisory and thermals too..
I haven't seen any snow here yet this year... but its proper Baltic..


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great 

Just checked Kerpen. Don't think you'll get snow that often? Very different in Thüringer Wald: Weimar und Eisenach.
Anyway, I'll better do some packing as my flight leaves in 12 hours :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps; why do I keep mixing up Weimar and Wismar 

Anyway, packing now.....


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Safe journey..
Or 
Gute fahrt


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Danke


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

pete_slim said:


> Safe journey..
> Or
> Gute fahrt


Experienced one or two of those myself, after the Currywurst!  
Sorry, couldn't resist, childish I know! :roll:


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

When my sister and her family visited me here, my niece actually said "this place called 'ausfahrt' is a quite a big place isn't it ? as its on every slip road I've seen" 
Lol


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

pete_slim said:


> When my sister and her family visited me here, my niece actually said "this place called 'ausfahrt' is a quite a big place isn't it ? as its on every slip road I've seen"
> Lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I remember similar words from my ex (who's Leeds born) when he came to live in Berlin :roll: 
In fact, come to think of it, he said something more like this:



Otley said:


> pete_slim said:
> 
> 
> > Gute fahrt
> ...


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Sorry  
I'm just a big kid really! :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Quote from Tom Baker as Dr Who:



> What's the point of being grown up if you can't be childish?


 :wink:


----------

